# Babe won't open mouth wide enough!



## lincap (Aug 12, 2005)

So DS was born 11-14-05 and we have been BFing but with lots of pain.

He seems to not know how to open his mouth wide enough to latch without causing me pain. I was not able to see him or nurse him for his first 17 hours of life where he was in the nursery and was given bottles.. (he had temp regulation problems, low glucose and swollen belly) but he is fine now.

Basically he barely opens his mouth, sucks my nipple in (causing LOTS of pain) then SOMETIMES corrects his latch and does well. Other times my nipple get chewed on, so we try to re-latch over and over and over again.

I have tried all I have read in books, tickling his lips, moving my nnipple from nose to chin... ugh.. I am out of ideas.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!
Linda


----------



## InDaPhunk (Jun 24, 2005)

I dunno if this will help, in fact it might the completely wrong thing to suggest so take it FWIW but maybe if you mush your boob it might help (make your hand like its a puppet mouth if that makes any sense it all, thumb out and then all 4 fingers together), if you're not already doing so. It might make just enough differnce to help cause a little less pain. Mush it from the base of your breast though, not the part right in front of your nipple or in the middle. Then aim it. Or you can get it in there mid-scream (if he gets to that point







)

My son didn't open his mouth quite wide enough and nothing much worked for us either, but it didn't cause me excruciating pain (no, that was reserved for my horrendous engorgement, heh). It got much better as he got bigger, even a week or so made a diff, so hang in there. I'm sure someone else will have more tips for you. Hang in there and congrats on your new kiddo!


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Yeah, mush your boob like a sandwich - make your hand like a "C" and place it a few inches behind your aureola. InDaPhunk I have to disagree with your instruction to do it from the base of the breast - IME it works best if your index finger is fairly close to the aureola. Then use whatever finger works best to push down gently on the baby's chin when he starts to open his mouth. Hopefully he will open up wider and you can stuff the nipple in.







Also, try to point the nipple toward the roof of his mouth, at a 45 degree angle or so. He should take in more with his bottom lip than his top lip, and make sure that lower lip is flanged out. Don't worry about the top lip.

HTH - good luck. I'm sorry you're in pain.


----------



## TOmom (May 21, 2005)

Try looking at drjacknewman.com under breastfeeding help - there are pictures and videos that may help. Even if baby doesn't open mouth very wide if he's being put to the breast at the right angle and with enough force more of the breast should go in. I have trouble myself with using enough force (from the arm/hand holding the baby really push his back - not head - so his chin hits the breast as he goes on). If needed get "hands on" help from a LC as it really helps to "feel" a good latch by a professional. Especially if you have pain it is natural to hesitate or be timid when latching because you anticipate the pain. Then you end up with a poor latch and more pain etc.


----------



## Juliensiss (Dec 6, 2005)

I got him to correct the same problem by letting him latch on wrong. Then with out disturbing him, gentle take your finger and roll his bottom lip out so it is more flared out. After he nursed for about 4 minutes he would flare his lips more and the pain would go away. We are EBF 4 months now.

Also my LLL said to try a nipple shield.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

Was he prem or a bit early?

Those first few weeks can be tough. He will learn to open wide enough. I find mine would open wide only once or twice right at the start of a feed and if I missed that opportunity, they wouldn't open wide again. Like they gave up real quick. Dripping milk on their lips didn't help either as that seemed to encourage them to just lick it up with their little mouths almost closed.

I did find that during diaper changes, they'd cry and then I'd get another chance at a wide open mouth. Just be careful their tongue isn't bunched up if you try to get the breast in when they're crying. Since then, when I'm really having trouble (my ds is 8w now), I put him down and of course he'll start crying so I pick him back up immediately and nurse him. Works quite well, although I feel a bit mean.

Note: putting a sleepy newborn down won't help much though, they'll often just go back to sleep without feeding.

Make sure he's wide awake to nurse too. Do a diaper change before nursing or something to really wake him up. I find getting them to open their mouths worse at night because they're sleepy and I'm tired.


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

Here's my advice, I actually got from MIL when my ds was a newborn. Put your thumb, or a finger on his chin and pull down when he does open.

It worked great with him and after a few days of this I didn't have to help him anymore. Unfortunatly it didn't work with dd, and I had to make a nipple sandwhich.

But reassured, it DOES get better, my 3 month old (today







) can latch herself on. I hardly have to help her anymore unless we are in an awkward/new position!!

CONGRATS!!


----------



## lincap (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks so much for your suggestions!! It helps to see that I am not the only mama with this problem!

A nipple sandwich helped a little and pulling his chin has been a bit challenging but we are still trying.

This morning using that advice I had one really really nice nursing session with just a little pain at the beginning. This is a good start for us!

I feel horrible not looking forward to nursing time.. I cringe when he latches. I did make him cry and that did open his mouth more too..

It all helps! We will make this work.. it might take some time.. but we will get it!! Worst case I will pump some and bottle feed him when I think he is ready and that can give my nipples some extra rest .

Thanks so much!
Linda


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

good job, it will get better! there were times where I had to let dd get to crying so shed open big enough too, it happens.


----------

